# Banging my head



## senji (Mar 22, 2010)

picture me Banging my head on my workbench repeatedly. Thats what Ive been doing for the last few hours. My folks went and picked up an aircraft model for me. While I dont mind them giving me one, I could wish some things about this one.

1. I could wish it was at least a Revell
2. I could wish the pieces where numbered as in the directions. I have no numbers for the pieces at all.
3. Did I mention I wish it could be a Revell?
4. The painting instructions...kinda spotty. I think Im going to have to find this plane in color vids of the Luftwaffe. That will be more help than the "official" instructions I think.

Ive never done an Italeri model. While the instructions arent very much help, figuring out whats what isnt that difficult seeing as this model has so FEW pieces. 

The model is the JU-86 D-1
Im kinda curious if anyones done one of these before and if they have a pic they can upload to help me visualize a color scheme for this model.


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

Trusty Google! Here is a photo that could answer your question on the paintscheme. I've searched the modeling forums and no one has done a Ju-86. Probably Terry (Airframes) or Wayne (Wayne Little) has done this model before.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, can't really help out, as I don't normally 'do' 1/72nd scale, and haven't seen this kit. Italeri kits should at least have a parts diagram, where the part number might be shown on the instruction stage(s), and on the parts diagram, but not on the parts sprue. As for colour scheme, it would either be the Schwazgrun 70, Dunkelgrun 71 splinter over Hellblau 65, or the pre-war four-colour pattern. Perhaps Wojtek (Wurger) might have more info on this.
By the way, I hope your head isn't too sore by now!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2010)

No Sorry, havent done one of those...will have a look through some of my Camo Books...


----------



## kgambit (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a few more pics. The first three are Ju86-D's while the fourth shot is a E variant. The color scheme in the first three is an early three color scheme using RLM 61, 62 and 63. I'm not sure but I think the underside should be RLM 63 or possibly RLM 65. The fourth pic is a standard RLM 70/71 over 65 scheme. BTW, those are all shots of builds of the Italeri kit.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 22, 2010)

And here's four more of Italeri kit in SCW markings and with the pre-war 621/62/63 splintered camo scheme:


----------



## senji (Mar 22, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sorry, can't really help out, as I don't normally 'do' 1/72nd scale, and haven't seen this kit. Italeri kits should at least have a parts diagram, where the part number might be shown on the instruction stage(s), and on the parts diagram, but not on the parts sprue. As for colour scheme, it would either be the Schwazgrun 70, Dunkelgrun 71 splinter over Hellblau 65, or the pre-war four-colour pattern. Perhaps Wojtek (Wurger) might have more info on this.
> By the way, I hope your head isn't too sore by now!!!



I personally like the 1/48 scale myself, but when someone gives you something, beggars cant be choosers. As for the parts diagram info you talk of, Ill have to go take a look.


----------



## senji (Mar 22, 2010)

And Thank ya for digging up the pics for me. I should have thought of searching google myself...Sometimes a box of rocks is smarter than I am. Anyway, Thank ya. It definatly helps me with the paint scheme.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice references Dwight.

Senji, look at this as a gift. If the hobby becomes a frustration, it's not a hobby. My advice is to try to find joy in learning as much as you can about the subject while you build it.


----------



## senji (Mar 22, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice references Dwight.
> 
> Senji, look at this as a gift. If the hobby becomes a frustration, it's not a hobby. My advice is to try to find joy in learning as much as you can about the subject while you build it.



Oh, I wouldnt say its a frustration. I like the fact that others in my family support my hobby by doing things like getting me things that deal with my modeling. My "complaints" about this model, just hot air. Its a challenge because its outside my normal comfort zone of builds. While I was serious about asking for the advice part, and sure I wish it could have been a different maker, Im not going to loose to much sleep over it being something I dont normally see/do.

If modeling ever becomes a real frustration, then its time to take a step back and take a break for awhile. I dont see that happening anytime soon.

If I dont have something to complain about on every model I work on, I dont feel like Ive had the full experience. Only reason I complained on here about this one is here are people that would understand the complaints rather than look at me with a blank expression like some of my family members have in the past.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 22, 2010)

found a few pics. Though Black and white they may help give an idea of camo.....


----------



## kgambit (Mar 23, 2010)

senji said:


> picture me Banging my head on my workbench repeatedly. Thats what Ive been doing for the last few hours. My folks went and picked up an aircraft model for me. While I dont mind them giving me one, I could wish some things about this one.
> 
> *1. I could wish it was at least a Revell*
> 2. I could wish the pieces where numbered as in the directions. I have no numbers for the pieces at all.
> ...



I did a little more digging and guess what? That Italeri kit IS a Revell kit. Italeri and Revell JOINTLY made a number of kits for a while. Actually it was the old Italeri/Supermodel combine and Revell that did that iirc.

Check out the upper left corner of the box picture below:

Oh and for what it's worth I've seen the military version of the Ju 86 kit by either Italeri OR Revell currently going for upwards of 50$ on e-bay. In contrast the civilian version can be had for as little as 12$.


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2010)

Good finds Dwight!

...and Senji, in this case you're lucky it's an Italeri and not a Revell - the Revell is 'old tool', and not as accurate.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2010)

Nothing more to add.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Built that one many a blue moon ago, the Italeri '86!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Built that one many a blue moon ago, the Italeri '86!



Post some pics Jan!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

Hummm!!!, might have to do some digging for that rabit, I thought I had a german schematic on the paint scheme layout of a Ju-86


----------



## kgambit (Mar 29, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Hummm!!!, might have to do some digging for that rabit, I thought I had a german schematic on the paint scheme layout of a Ju-86



I thought it was in the Offical Monogram guide but sadly it's not. The one thing of interest is that the three colors are totally interchangeable and can be applied in a mirror image as well according to the Mongram Guide.

I did find this shot from Ken Merricks Luftwaffe Camo vol 1:


----------



## kgambit (Mar 29, 2010)

And with a LITTLE more digging, here you go:

Source: AJ-Press. Malowanie i oznakowanie 01 - Luftwaffe 1935-40


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 29, 2010)

Where it's possible find a Ju-86 kit 1/72?...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

kgambit said:


> And with a LITTLE more digging, here you go:
> 
> Source: AJ-Press. Malowanie i oznakowanie 01 - Luftwaffe 1935-40



And that would be the one, Good find kgambit.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2010)

You may find this web site useful as well. Manual pictures of different parts of Ju-86

junker86


----------



## kgambit (Mar 29, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> You may find this web site useful as well. Manual pictures of different parts of Ju-86
> 
> junker86



Good link Paul! 

@Bullo - try looking on a Euro based EBay. There are a couple on a US Ebay listing but the price is high! One was selling for 49.99 US$ and another was selling for 59.99$ and that's BEFORE shipping which is ~27 US$ to Switzerland! Make sure you get the MILITARY version though. THe Italeri Civilian version is available for a lot less but it's not nearly as nice looking.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2010)

kgambit said:


> Post some pics Jan!



The camera wasn't invented when I built the '86....


----------



## kgambit (Mar 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> The camera wasn't invented when I built the '86....




ROTFLMAO Cop out!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2010)

Well it was, but it was a big wooden box, exposing on 4 x 6 glass plates, and used magnesium powder as flash !
Loris, have a look at King Kit web site - they may have a Ju86.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Loris, have a look at King Kit web site - they may have a Ju86.



They don't - I already looked there.  Along with TAHS and several other shops.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, for the Heavies GB I bought a butt load of bombers off of eBay (7 to be exact), one being the Italeri 86 for $20.


----------

